# problemas con mi quemador de dvd lg



## graph_electro (Sep 22, 2006)

hace unos dias instale el juego de red llamado MU y cuando quise leer un dvd , despues de eso la maquina no leto nada y se reseteo sola, asi que cuando meti un cd rom si lo leyo pero los dvd no.entonces deonstale el MU,pero el problema poersiste yno puedo leer ningun dvd, pase la prueba de unidad del nero y nada tambien me sale un error y no se inicia la pruewba.que puedo hacer . alguien que pueda ayudarme ,gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 22, 2006)

El problema es que no sabes si es problema de harware o de software.


bajate una distrivucion liveCD o linux sin instalacion.

Con eso podrar probar cuanquier ordenador sin preocuparte del guindows

http://www.knoppix-es.org/

arrancas con el disco y puedes probar cualquier cosa ya que lleva ya instalados todos los driver necesarios, es muy facil y util tener una de estas distribuciones y hasta te puede sacar mas de un apuro.


Pierdele el miedo de linux veras que casi es lo mismo pero con detalles.


----------

